# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  В чем встречать Новый 2011 год по знаку зодиака?

## Irina

*Согласно восточному календарю 2011 год будет годом Металлического Белого Кролика (Кота). Астрологи утверждают, что выбор правильного новогоднего наряда обеспечит Вам хорошее настроение и принесет удачу в Новом году. Итак, что надеть на праздник и на какую эмоциональную волну настроиться?*

*ОВЕН*

Для вас, как и в прошлом году, белый цвет в новогодней одежде предпочтительнее всего, так что можете не тратиться на новый наряд. Как вариант подойдут фиолетовые оттенки и оранжевый. Белый ко многому обязывает, поэтому настройтесь на чистоту мыслей и благопристойное поведение. Правда, большие компании могут спровоцировать вашу агрессивность, резкость и несдержанность. Но зачем вам это?

*ТЕЛЕЦ*

Нечасто вы бываете единодушны со своими предшественниками по зодиаку! Но вот рекомендации по поводу цветов одежды на этот Новый год у вас с Овнами практически одинаковые. Разве что еще голубой вам подойдет, в отличие от них. На празднике возможны самые разные неожиданности, но многое будет зависеть от вашего эмоционального состояния.

*БЛИЗНЕЦЫ*

Зеленый и его оттенки будут вам к лицу. Но если вам нравится красный - тоже неплохо. Ваша роль в новогоднюю ночь может стать неожиданно значимой. Хорошо, если это произойдет само собой. А вот попытка искусственно себя превознести может закончиться крахом.

*РАК*

Голубые и фиолетовые оттенки в одежде должны помочь вам настроиться на лучшее. Как бы ни менялось ваше настроение, не делайте виноватыми окружающих и не ждите от них помощи; ищите причины неприятностей в себе. Гармония и душевный покой в этот день только в ваших руках.

*ЛЕВ*

Удивите всех: ведите себя скромно, оденьтесь в голубое... И положительная реакция окружающих может удивить уже вас. Такие любимые вами золотой и оранжевый цвета, как и привычная главная роль, могут не очень-то гармонично вписаться в общую энергетику новогоднего праздника.

*ДЕВА*

Выбирайте любые из оттенков красного, зеленого и голубого, комбинируйте. Вам многое позволено в наступающем году! Ведь по большому счету это ваш год, так как его суммарное число - одно из ваших чисел. И все нумерологические расчеты в первую очередь касаются вас. Делайте выводы.

*ВЕСЫ*

Четких рекомендаций по цвету вашей одежды нет - вы должны сами почувствовать, что вам нужно. Для вас грядущий год может оказаться самым непредсказуемым и удивительным за последнее время, а может, и за всю жизнь. Настраивайтесь на высшие вибрации.

*СКОРПИОН*

Для вас рекомендация более строгая, чем для кого бы то ни было: белый. Нежелательны обилие золотых украшений и вообще пестрота в одежде. Старайтесь в праздник мысленно не тащить за собой проблемы прошлого, даже произошедшего недавно, иначе можете испортить настроение себе и окружающим. Радуйтесь жизни, и жизнь ответит вам тем же!

*СТРЕЛЕЦ*

Разнообразные оттенки голубого в одежде могут помочь вам настроиться на гармоничные мысли и поступки. Очень многое в настроении праздника будет зависеть именно от вас. Думайте, что говорите, и говорите только то, что хорошо продумали. Лучше нарядить в этот год искусственную ель, а не натуральную. Тем более не стоит самому рубить елочку.
*
КОЗЕРОГ*

Предпочтительнее всего зеленый и его оттенки. Не удивительно, если вдруг вы обнаружите, что вариантов встречи этого Нового года совсем немного, или же их вовсе нет. Такое вполне может случиться, но расстраиваться не стоит: значит, у вас осталось только то, что нужно.

*ВОДОЛЕЙ*

Ваша гамма - желто-оранжевая. Для многих из вас Новый год пройдет под знаком новых связей, контактов, отношений. Начинать можно прямо с нуля часов. В новогоднюю ночь к вам могут притянуться интересные люди, а любая ситуация может развернуться самым неожиданным образом.
*
РЫБЫ*

Самый предпочтительный цвет - белый, рекомендуются и оттенки желтого. Много хорошего и светлого может принести вам год наступающий. Но, конечно, если вы сами будете стремиться к этому по отношению к окружающему миру. Не забывайте: как встретишь Новый год, так его и проведешь!

Для тех, кто растерялся перед выбором цвета праздничной одежде, можно остановится на так называемом "беспроигрышном варианте": для представителей всех знаков гармоничными на момент встречи Нового года можно считать такие цвета, как белый, золотой и жёлтый.

----------

